# A couple veggies



## bellaru (Feb 1, 2017)

2nd go at SV with rosemary carrots and thyme asparagus
Went great with a CrankyBuzzard inspired stuffed pork loin.













IMG_0086.JPG



__ bellaru
__ Feb 1, 2017


















IMG_0095.JPG



__ bellaru
__ Feb 1, 2017


















IMG_0094.JPG



__ bellaru
__ Feb 1, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2017)

looks good... just looked at the stiffed loin thread and looks good as well ... 

how did the veggies turn out ?  how long did you cook them ??


----------



## bellaru (Feb 1, 2017)

They were good. Good texture and flavor. I'm amazed how well the just thrown in herbs add so much flavor. I'd never have guessed that. 
Carrots 45 min at 185' defiantly a nice al dente
Asparagus 13 min at 185'
Originally planned 15 min but when I felt them they seemed soft so I pulled them early. 
 In the end a little past al dente


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks real good!

I'm finding that the SV does veggies better than any other way I have cooked them.

When you get a chance try corn on the cob.

Al


----------

